# Your receiver has not received Guide information....



## SlimyPizza (Oct 14, 2006)

Lately I've been getting the message, "Your receiver has not received Guide information from the satellite for x hours." 
After "x" gets high enough, my HR20-700 will reboot. Any idea why this is happening? Other than the messages and the rebooting, I notice no problems with my DVR.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

SlimyPizza said:


> Lately I've been getting the message, "Your receiver has not received Guide information from the satellite for x hours."
> After "x" gets high enough, my HR20-700 will reboot. Any idea why this is happening? Other than the messages and the rebooting, I notice no problems with my DVR.


 Have you checked your signals? Guide data comes off a transponder on 101.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

TBlazer07 said:


> Have you checked your signals? Guide data comes off a transponder on 101.


Or 119 if a Slimline5 and tuned to a channel on 103, 110, or 119 sats.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Typical causes of this error include:
* SlimLine 5-LNB dish that can't properly receive the 119ºW satellite
* SlimLine 3-LNB dish, but your DVR/Receiver is improperly configured for the 5-LNB SlimLine dish


----------



## cip465 (Jan 4, 2010)

I had the same thing happen to me last week (on the 30th I think). It occured during a snow storm in Dallas, but the message continued to display for a few hours after the snow storm had stopped. So I had initially blaimed it on the storm, but started to second guess that in the end. Luckily I have an HD antenna on the roof next to the dish, and so we had an alternate source for TV.

I forgot to check it again prior to going to bed, though it certainly was fine the following morning, and it hasn't acted up since. My equipment (recevers, cables or dish) haven't changed or been touched since the beginning of 2008. Perhaps it was the storm?


----------



## bjohn34 (Sep 24, 2007)

Same thing is happening to me because I'm losing 110 and 119 around 9:30pm. This started Saturday and has happened every nite since. They both come back around 10:00am with a signal in the 90's.


----------



## PackerOwner (Aug 3, 2006)

I had this happen yesterday when I unplugged one of the inputs to connect to another receiver so that I could watch 2 NFL games at the same time. Stopped once I plug it back in.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

PackerOwner said:


> I had this happen yesterday when I unplugged one of the inputs to connect to another receiver so that I could watch 2 NFL games at the same time. Stopped once I plug it back in.


If you disconnect a feed, you are supposed to reboot the receiver so it doesnt think it still has both. Because of the DC voltages, you are technically not supposed to connect/disconnect sat feeds while the STB is powered....


----------



## mrb (Sep 14, 2006)

Same thing with my HR20 the past week after a storm. I get Searching for signal and then when I can get the picture/sound back I get the Guide Data alert screen coming up. Other non-HD rcvr in kid's room is fine, no issues. 

Called and was asked to unscrew both coax into HR20 for a few seconds, screw them in again. Helped temporarily.

Service call set for this Friday.

But...if the dish is out of alignment (or a cabling issue) wouldn't the other non-HD receiver also be screwed up......?

ALSO...now I have the issue of a program being recorded but when I go to play it it immediately asks me if I want to delete...nothing's been recorded. Tech support told me this is a software glitch they are working on fixing...??


----------



## SlimyPizza (Oct 14, 2006)

Just a follow up to my original post. I finally decided to call DTV tech support and report the problem and error code (920). Doing so was a nightmare. The first technician I spoke with on the phone didn't really know what she was doing and during our 30min phone call had me change the dish type at the DVR from the 5 LNB (what I actually have at my house) to a 3 LNB. I was concerned but she said this was the "fix" for the problem. I rebooted and waited for the guide data to reload and finally when it did she said the problem was fixed. After I hung up I tried DLB and got a blank screen with a "Searching for signal" message on the 2nd tuner. Only one tuner was working now. Except for the intermittent Guide Data 920 problem, my system was working just fine prior to this call.

I immediately called back in and got a different tech. That call lasted 45mins we went through several gyrations (rebooting, disconnecting then reconnecting cables, power down for 10sec then power up, etc). During that call I was also instructed to change the dish type from 3 LNB to 5 LNB & 72.5(?). By the end of the call, I got no picture or sound on either tuner. Rightfully upset, I told the tech things were much worse and he told me that another tech from a different location would call me within 2hrs and offer further assistance. 

After awhile a new tech called and during this 15min call he had me correctly change my dish type back to 5 LNB (no 72.5). Doing so and rebooting cleared up the issues and I was apparently back to the point I was when I made my first call almost 2hrs earlier. During this 3rd call I set up a service call and was told that one potential solution might be to upgrade my 5-LNB dish to a new 3-LNB. Seems the guide data comes on 110 satellite when using the 3 LNB and it comes in on 119 when using the 5 LNB dish. He said that perhaps reception to the 119 satellite was marginal and that would be taken care of as well by going with the newer 3 LNB dish.

24 hours after the 3rd call however, I did not received the Guide Data error (920) and I called and canceled my service call the next evening. When I did so, the lady I spoke with said it might be better for the tech guy to come out and check cable connections. I knew this was a waste of time and since the 920 error is intermittent at best I said that unless the tech was going to switch out my 5 LNB dish for the newer 3 LNB dish then I may as well cancel the call. She said that the 3 LNB was a DOWNGRADE from the 5 LNB and that I was better off with what I have. Now this is counter to what I have heard and counter to what the 3rd tech told me the night before. 

All in all I was completely underwhelmed by the DTV tech support, the conflicting information I received, and the tech "fix" which totally hosed my system and kept me on the phone for almost 2 hrs trying to resolve the issues caused by the first tech.


----------



## mrb (Sep 14, 2006)

Dude. That sucks.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

SlimyPizza:
Did you ever check your signal readings on the 119ºW satellite? Since you actually have a 5-LNB dish, you must have good reception from 119ºW or you'll have this problem. 

It's unfortunate that the DirecTV CSRs aren't very knowledgeable about their own equipment, but that's nothing new. That's why we're here 

It's an "urban legend" that you can solve this problem by fooling the DVR with the wrong dish type (setting 3-LNB when you actually have 5-LNB). As you've discovered, that's not true. If you truly have 119ºW reception issues, like a tree you can't trim, then swapping your 5-LNB assembly for a 3-LNB assembly is a possible solution.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I had similar problems because of trees blocking LOS to 119.

I had my 5 LNB block switched to a 3 LNB as mentioned in other threads. It solved my problems. Its also "free" if you have the Protection Package.


----------

